# Sprint giving away phones, Android Users



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I needed to add some lines and went phone shopping. Was considering the boost 4/100 deal but checked with Sprint. Here is the deal I walked out with, no porting of numbers was done, but they will buy out your existing plan up to $450 per line. Unlimited/Talk/Text/data, not hotspot 5 lines $100 plus taxes. Here is the crazy part, 5 Galaxy S9 phones for $5 each per month for 18 month lease. The price of the phone at the end of the lease is $150. Yes, you can buy a $600 phone for $240, I didn't bother with insurance, phone is only $240 if I have to buy it out. I went on Amazon and bought 5 cases for under $8 each. Service has been fine so far, no other deal I found could touch this deal. Find 4 friends that like android and upgrade their phones and plans.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

First problem is you're on Sprint... 

The T-Mobile/Sprint merger can't happen fast enough. I'm ready for TMobile to get a hold of that spectrum to make their network even better. Sprint seems consigned to just waiting around till someone buys them. Their level of service/quality hasn't improved in half a decade or more.


----------



## NNelson (Sep 16, 2018)

Sounds like a super deal you scored... Personally, I'd like to score a deal on the new google pixel 3 or 2, but I'm patiently waiting...If you know of something I'm all ears...


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

To further enhance the deal I discovered today that 2 credit cards offer free cell phone insurance if you pay your monthly cell phone bill with them. Wells and 5/3rd bank. I picked 5/3 because Wells sucks more.


----------



## Courtnix77 (Mar 27, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> I needed to add some lines and went phone shopping. Was considering the boost 4/100 deal but checked with Sprint. Here is the deal I walked out with, no porting of numbers was done, but they will buy out your existing plan up to $450 per line. Unlimited/Talk/Text/data, not hotspot 5 lines $100 plus taxes. Here is the crazy part, 5 Galaxy S9 phones for $5 each per month for 18 month lease. The price of the phone at the end of the lease is $150. Yes, you can buy a $600 phone for $240, I didn't bother with insurance, phone is only $240 if I have to buy it out. I went on Amazon and bought 5 cases for under $8 each. Service has been fine so far, no other deal I found could touch this deal. Find 4 friends that like android and upgrade their phones and plans.


I'm in the Biloxi/Gulfport Mississippi area and have Sprint as my carrier. The service was flawless until around Nov. 2018 when I started to have little hiccups here and there, just slower loading, but nothing too serious. Then January rolled around and things began to get worse, the websites were not loading, Android users would receiving 4 duplicate text messages in a row, websites were getting stuck. I was still fine when on a WiFi connection, at least I think I was? I called Uber, they said it want their app, so I called Sprint and they said i was having problems likely due to my iPhone being an older model, that I should update to a newer iPhone, and, most likely, my issues would resolve. I told them they were nuts, I just leased the 8 plus 6 moths earlier!! 
Fast foreword to Feb. and March 2019, I am so fed up with Sprint's network. I have to reboot my phone at least 7 times in a 4 hour driving period, the Uber app gets stuck in pergatory and won't sign off but won't sign on, I get dropped in middle of trips and have to ask customers for directions, I can't end trips. The area I get dropped completely is along the beach where all the 7 major Casinos are, a big chunk of my business. Last weekend there was a surge and I couldn't get my app out of limbo, no matter how many times I rebooted my phone. I was so angry I went into the Sprint store and informed them of the trouble I was having, they referred my to the tech guy at the front podium of the store. He said Sprint has 7 towers down around here, he said they are being updated, or something, for the new 10,000G network (I'm being dramatic) it's like 5G..He said they have been down since November 2018 and he has, get this, NO IDEA when they'll be up and running again!! I went on to tell him the money I'm losing and asked if there was any way I could get credits towards my $135 monthly bill or a discount on WiFi for my car, he went on to answer me with a "i dont know, I don't work for Sprint, I'm contracted" I thought to myself, "obviously as the "bad news guy'" 
Anyway.. that's my frustration with Spirit.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I needed to add some lines and went phone shopping. Was considering the boost 4/100 deal but checked with Sprint. Here is the deal I walked out with, no porting of numbers was done, but they will buy out your existing plan up to $450 per line. Unlimited/Talk/Text/data, not hotspot 5 lines $100 plus taxes. Here is the crazy part, 5 Galaxy S9 phones for $5 each per month for 18 month lease. The price of the phone at the end of the lease is $150. Yes, you can buy a $600 phone for $240, I didn't bother with insurance, phone is only $240 if I have to buy it out. I went on Amazon and bought 5 cases for under $8 each. Service has been fine so far, no other deal I found could touch this deal. Find 4 friends that like android and upgrade their phones and plans.


Im on that plan for the last couple of years


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> First problem is you're on Sprint...
> 
> The T-Mobile/Sprint merger can't happen fast enough. I'm ready for TMobile to get a hold of that spectrum to make their network even better. Sprint seems consigned to just waiting around till someone buys them. Their level of service/quality hasn't improved in half a decade or more.


Yes.. Three years and counting and they still Suck. The lie about being within 1% of Verizon is BULL!!!!
What other company gives you a free magic box for you're house to help with network calls. On uber I drive around with two bars most places...in the sticks, 3G


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sprint... Call me while you're on Uber....no data and voice at the same time


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I just started my second year of free Sprint service. They had a Bring Your Own Device promotion with free service for a year for up to five lines. https://slickdeals.net/f/10235008-s...talk-text-data-free-w-eligible-device-sim-req

First year expires this month. So I ported all five numbers out to TMo Pay as you Go for an hour. Then ported them all back to Sprint under my son's name and SSN for the next year of free service.

Works well in KC.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Biggest issue is their phones dont have data while on a call. Unless you have one of the models with calling plus. Their volte isnt up yet.


----------

